# Schmiedkunst Spezialisierung



## Franz (27. Oktober 2006)

Wie lauten die Spezialisierungen beim Schmied?


----------



## Sahne (27. Oktober 2006)

Franz schrieb:


> Wie lauten die Spezialisierungen beim Schmied?



-*Rüstungsschmied*
-*Waffenschmied*
---Hammerschmied
---Axtschmied
---Schwertschmied

glaub das wars.


----------



## Rascal (27. Oktober 2006)

Kennt sich wer damit aus, und kann die einzelnen Spezialisierungen ein bisschen erläutern?

Werde mich mit meinem Twink bald damit beschäftigen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



buffed.de: Schmiedekunst hier gibts zwar einige Infos, aber vielleicht hab ich was übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Franz (27. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> buffed.de: Schmiedekunst hier gibts zwar einige Infos, aber vielleicht hab ich was übersehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da Gibts zwar Infos sind auch schön weil man sieht mit welchem Skill man was herstellen kann!
aber ne unter Scheidung zwischen allgemein erlernbar und für jede Spezialiesierung wär halt schön!
Wär Allgemein bei den Berufe Seite schön!
Mein post is evtl auch im falschen forum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nianrion78 (1. November 2006)

Mal ne dumme frage aba wenn man jetzt schmiedekunst (Rüstungsschmied) auf 275/300 hat wo kann ich noch was erlernen oder wie geht es weiter habe voll mal kein plan ich bitte um eure hilfe^^


----------



## Calton (2. November 2006)

Nianrion78 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme frage aba wenn man jetzt schmiedekunst (Rüstungsschmied) auf 275/300 hat wo kann ich noch was erlernen oder wie geht es weiter habe voll mal kein plan ich bitte um eure hilfe^^




Bei deinem Lehrer kannst du nichts mehr lernen.
Nur noch durch vereinzelte Queste und durch gefundene Rezepte.


----------



## Nonjo (5. November 2006)

Hallo.
Wollt mal fragen wo ich die SPezialisierungen lernen kann? Ich welcher Stadt und bei wem. Komme jetzt nämlich net mehr weiter. Finde zu den Spezialisierungen auch gar nichts, kann das mal wer hier bitte genau erläutern? danke


----------



## Rainforest (7. November 2006)

Du kannst dich in Winterspring in der Stadt spezialisieren. Dort stehen in einem Haus 3 Questgeber. jeder von denen hat eine bestimmte Quest mit der bestimmten spezialisierung Schwert/Axt oder Hammerschmied. Sobald du die abgeschlossen hast kannst du bestimmte waffen herstellen. es gibt aber keine möglichkeit mehr das ganze rückgängig zu machen, ausser mit Burning Crusade kann mit wieder wählen.


----------



## Jenartor (8. November 2006)

Also ich hab ne Liste gefunden in der erstmal alle Schmiedesachen, die jeder Schmied herstellen kann und darunter dann die Dinge der Spezialisierungen.


Schmiedekunst


p.s. Hoffe ich bekomm keinen Ärger wegen Fremdseite und so.


----------



## Necroblade (9. November 2006)

hab mal ne frage

kann man wenn man waffenschmied gelernt hatt auf rüssi umlerner?????


----------



## imperatör1 (10. November 2006)

nein, kann man zurzeit noch nicht. soll aber mit TBC kommen...


----------



## Sheerokee (29. Januar 2007)

welche spezialisierung ist denn empfehlenswerter, jetzt wo die bc da ist?
rüstung
oder
waffen?

ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, was bringt einem mehr (bin krieger)?


----------



## Profox (30. Januar 2007)

muss man am ende selbst entscheiden, find ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mich für rüstungsschmied entschieden da ich schon vor bc nen skill von 300 hatte.

2. kann man auch als rüstungsschmied die ein oder andere nette waffe basteln 

und man kann am ende halt ne nice brustplatte mit fast 2k rüssi bauen


----------



## Norret (13. Februar 2007)

Also ich würde die Entscheidung ein bisschen davon Abhängig machen was du bist. 

Als deff Krieger würde sich sicher Rüstungsschmied anbieten, da die Brustplatte schon der Hammer ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als off Krieger oder sonst. offesive Char würde ich eher Waffenschmied, und dann abgestimmt auf deinen Skill, mich weiter spezialisieren.


----------



## Muchaone (13. Februar 2007)

zusätzliche frage:
ich hab jetzt nen skill von 375 und bin rüstungschmied! wenn ich aber jetzt ( stellen wir uns vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) alle benötigten items herstelle inc. der 1,8k rüssi brustplatte...und jetzt die spezielisierung verlerne und waffenschmied werden möchte....welchen skill ich dann habe???? 
den 375 oder muss ich von 0 anfangen?

interesante frage hoffe jemand kann die beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjorrghh (13. Februar 2007)

ich persönlich habe mich als offtank für den axtschmied entschieden weil der Blutmond http://www.buffed.de/?i=28436 definitiv eine der geilsten zweihandäxte im ganzen spiel ist. hammer oder schwertschmied können da einfach nicht mithalten. 
wegen der rüssi würde ich mich nicht auf rüstung spezialisieren, da man die brust früher oder später gegen t4 oder t5 teile ersetzt - allerdings lässt sich nach wie vor mit schwerer rüstung für jäger und schamis gutes geld verdienen.


----------



## Muchaone (13. Februar 2007)

aber meine frage ist damit nicht wirklich beantwortet  xD

und wegen der axt....bis du 20 nethervortex besorgst bist du alt und grau!


----------



## Mr-VTEC (21. Februar 2007)

Muchaone schrieb:


> und jetzt die spezielisierung verlerne und waffenschmied werden möchte....welchen skill ich dann habe????
> den 375 oder muss ich von 0 anfangen?
> 
> interesante frage hoffe jemand kann die beantworten
> ...


ka probiers aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wollte ---Axtschmied(skill 360) verlernen es kostet 100g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltera (21. Februar 2007)

Ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage zu den Spezialisierungen. 
Ich wollte mich auf Axtschmied spezialisieren hab auch den Quest dafür schon nur dummerweise findet man dank Burning Cursade keine Gruppe mehr für Lbrs. 
Meine Frage ist: gibt es in Burning Cursade einen anderen Weg sich zu spezialisieren sodass man nicht mehr nach Lbrs muss? 

Ich bin dankbar für alle Antworten die mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Bjorrghh (6. März 2007)

Kaltera schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage zu den Spezialisierungen.
> Ich wollte mich auf Axtschmied spezialisieren hab auch den Quest dafür schon nur dummerweise findet man dank Burning Cursade keine Gruppe mehr für Lbrs.
> Meine Frage ist: gibt es in Burning Cursade einen anderen Weg sich zu spezialisieren sodass man nicht mehr nach Lbrs muss?
> 
> Ich bin dankbar für alle Antworten die mir weiterhelfen



bin offtank lvl 70 - habe den weg alleine geschafft - allerdings mit einigen wipes an den stellen wo man sich nicht einfach vorbeischleichen kann, dort einfach alles umhauen was man mitnehmen kann wieder reinlaufen und den rest moschen. bei der schattenpriesterin die adds umhauen wieder reinlaufen gegenschlag an und priesterin legen - zur not reicht nen healer der dich wieder hochheilen kann also keine komplette gruppe


----------



## LordSubwoof (6. März 2007)

nur so zur info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man braucht die quest nicht machen *g*

das ist nur ein "dazu-gimmig" für die blaue axt. rein für die spezialisierung laberst du den typ in winterspring an und gut ist.


----------



## aceego (15. März 2007)

also was muss man jetzt definitif machen um von rüssi nach waffenschmied zu wechseln. war in winterquell hab auch mit allen geredet aber eine umskillen hat keiner angeboten. Wär mal schön wenn ihr das mal beantwortet bidde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haudegn (16. März 2007)

Hi Leute,
Ich hätte zu der Spezialisierung auch ne Frage.
Bin Waffenschmied und möchte mich auf Axtschmied spezialisieren.
Hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffe! 
Wo kann ich Axtschmied lernen?(HORDE) muss ich einen bestimmten Ruf irgendwo haben?

Danke im Vorhinein!!!


----------



## Akinikan (17. April 2007)

Ich wüsste gerne wie genau man vom Waffenschmied sich zum Rüstungsschmied umlernen kann, ich hab waffenschmied verlernt kann jetzt aber bei den 2 Lehrern in IF nix lernen


----------

